

Google has no RSS for their newest Chrome extensions, so I scraped them w/ Pipes - archon810
http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=3a278cf4a09002559eabe05741ff596d

======
archon810
Here's the twitter account that uses this Yahoo Pipes feed:
<http://twitter.com/chromeplugins>

------
nreece
Here's one with slightly more detail (user count & description), made with
Feedity - <http://feedity.com/rss.aspx/google-com/UlRVUVJS>

(shameless plug)

